# Realtek ALC270 HDA



## zspider (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi,

I'm having issues with my sound here. The speakers work, but if I plug in my headphones, the sound does not switch over like it should.

Now I've been reading on some of the other threads and have managed to get the sound to cut out when the headphones are plugged in, but the sound still does not transfer to the headphones.

I've got some outputs here for anyone who would like to help me out, which I would appreciate greatly. 

This is a verbose dmesg output of the "pins".


```
hdaa0: Original pins configuration:
hdaa0: nid   0x    as seq device       conn  jack    loc        color
misc
hdaa0: 18 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black
1
hdaa0: 20 90170110 1  0  Speaker       Fixed Analog  Internal   Unknown
1
hdaa0: 23 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black
1
hdaa0: 24 04a11840 4  0  Mic           Jack  1/8     Right      Black
8
hdaa0: 25 90a70930 3  0  Mic           Fixed Analog  Internal   Unknown
9
hdaa0: 26 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black
1
hdaa0: 27 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black
1
hdaa0: 29 40089d2d 2  13 Line-out      None  DIN     0x00       Pink
13
hdaa0: 30 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black
1
hdaa0: 33 04211020 2  0  Headphones    Jack  1/8     Right      Black
0
```


This is my hints file. I know it says hdac, if I set it to hdaa, it reverts to it's original behavior. 


```
hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid20.config="as=2 seq=0 device=Speaker"
hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid33.config="as=2 seq=15 device=Headphones"
```


I can provide more information on request, though, I will say when I have verbose enabled, It does detect when the headphones are connected/disconnected.

Any help would be greatly appreciated as always.


----------



## zspider (Nov 22, 2012)

I still haven't figured this out. I've got the Speaker and Headphones into the same association, the speakers work, and they switch off when headphones are plugged in, but no sound is heard in the headphones. I have verified the jack and the headphones function in Windows 7.

dmesg output

```
hdac0: <Intel Panther Point HDA Controller> mem 0xf7a10000-0xf7a13fff irq 22 at device 27.0 on pci0
hdacc0: <Realtek ALC270 HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <Realtek ALC270 Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
pcm0: <Realtek ALC270 (Analog 2.0+HP/2.0)> at nid 20,33 and 25 on hdaa0
pcm1: <Realtek ALC270 (Right Analog Mic)> at nid 24 on hdaa0
hdacc1: <Intel Panther Point HDA CODEC> at cad 3 on hdac0
hdaa1: <Intel Panther Point Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
pcm2: <Intel Panther Point (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 6 on hdaa1
```

cat /dev/sndstat

```
pcm0: <Realtek ALC270 (Analog 2.0+HP/2.0)> (play/rec) default
pcm1: <Realtek ALC270 (Right Analog Mic)> (rec)
pcm2: <Intel Panther Point (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
```

/boot/device.hints

```
hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid20.config="as=2 seq=0"
hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid33.config="as=2 seq=15 device=Headphones"
```

Pinouts from dmesg verbose

```
dmesg | grep hdaa
hdaa0: <Realtek ALC270 Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
hdaa0: Audio Function Group at nid=1: 34 subnodes 2-35
hdaa0: NumGPIO=2 NumGPO=0 NumGPI=0 GPIWake=0 GPIUnsol=1
hdaa0:  GPIO0: disabled
hdaa0:  GPIO1: disabled
hdaa0: Original pins configuration:
hdaa0: nid   0x    as seq device       conn  jack    loc        color   
misc
hdaa0: 18 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   
1
hdaa0: 20 90170110 1  0  Speaker       Fixed Analog  Internal   Unknown 
1
hdaa0: 23 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   
1
hdaa0: 24 04a11840 4  0  Mic           Jack  1/8     Right      Black   
8
hdaa0: 25 90a70930 3  0  Mic           Fixed Analog  Internal   Unknown 
9
hdaa0: 26 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   
1
hdaa0: 27 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   
1
hdaa0: 29 40089d2d 2  13 Line-out      None  DIN     0x00       Pink    
13
hdaa0: 30 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   
1
hdaa0: 33 04211020 2  0  Headphones    Jack  1/8     Right      Black   
0
hdaa0: Patching widget caps nid=29 0x00400000 -> 0x00700000
hdaa0: Patching pin config nid=33 0x04211020 -> 0x0421102f
hdaa0: Patched pins configuration:
hdaa0: nid   0x    as seq device       conn  jack    loc        color   
misc
hdaa0: 18 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   
1 DISA
hdaa0: 20 90170110 1  0  Speaker       Fixed Analog  Internal   Unknown 
1
hdaa0: 23 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   
1 DISA
hdaa0: 24 04a11840 4  0  Mic           Jack  1/8     Right      Black   
8
hdaa0: 25 90a70930 3  0  Mic           Fixed Analog  Internal   Unknown 
9
hdaa0: 26 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   
1 DISA
hdaa0: 27 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   
1 DISA
hdaa0: 30 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   
1 DISA
hdaa0: 33 0421102f 2  15 Headphones    Jack  1/8     Right      Black   
0
hdaa0: 4 associations found:
hdaa0: Association 0 (1) out:
hdaa0:  Pin nid=20 seq=0
hdaa0: Association 1 (2) out:
hdaa0:  Pin nid=33 seq=15
hdaa0: Association 2 (3) in:
hdaa0:  Pin nid=25 seq=0
hdaa0: Association 3 (4) in:
hdaa0:  Pin nid=24 seq=0
hdaa0: Tracing association 0 (1)
hdaa0:  Pin 20 traced to DAC 2
hdaa0: Association 0 (1) trace succeeded
hdaa0: Tracing association 1 (2)
hdaa0:  Pin 33 traced to DAC 3
hdaa0: Association 1 (2) trace succeeded
hdaa0: Tracing association 2 (3)
hdaa0:  Pin 25 traced to ADC 8
hdaa0: Association 2 (3) trace succeeded
hdaa0: Tracing association 3 (4)
hdaa0:  Pin 24 traced to ADC 9
hdaa0: Association 3 (4) trace succeeded
hdaa0: Looking for additional DAC for association 0 (1)
hdaa0: Looking for additional DAC for association 1 (2)
```

dmesg output showing headphone jack detection.

```
hdaa0: Pin sense: nid=33 sence=0x80000000 (connected)
pcm0: Redirect output to: headphones
hdaa0: Pin sense: nid=33 sence=0x00000000 (disconnected)
pcm0: Redirect output to: main
```

I know it says hdaa0, but it won't work unless I put hdac instead.


----------



## zspider (Dec 4, 2012)

Heres another hint.


```
hdaa0: Pin sense: nid=33 sence=0x80000000 (connected)
pcm0: redirect output to headphones
hdaa0: Setting amplifier nid=33 index=0 out mute=0/0 vol=0/0
hdaa0: Setting amplifier nid=20 index=0 out mute=1/1 vol=0/0
```

Is it saying its muted or something?


----------



## zspider (Dec 6, 2012)

Well, its still busted, 3 weeks later. I can't get anyone to tell me why. I do not understand it.


----------



## zspider (Dec 8, 2012)

If it's true that some of these situations can only be practically resolved by those who understand then this problem will never get fixed outside of them. I have no idea what the issue is. I've tried a bunch of things, I've read man snd_hda. I know someone out there understands it. Say something... Does it work? Is it known to be broken?, Is it too new?, something I'm not supposed to know about all this?, etc. 

Sorry If I sound pushy, but I'm really starting to get frustrated with this problem.

Update:
I can't spend anymore time on this. I have concluded that the problem must be in FreeBSD, I've done everything I can to try and fix this, and it's just not working. I'll just have to wait and hope someone notices the issue.


----------



## zspider (Dec 18, 2012)

Today I tried modifying a patch I found on the mailing list that was for a problematic muter on the Realtek HDA 269, does not seem to change anything either. Still silence from the headphones. I wanted to try out OSS4 but it seems to be broken with 9.1.


----------



## zspider (Dec 20, 2012)

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=174573

I just realized today I never actually tested 9.0. I tried 8.3, it didn't work and it didn't work on 9.1, so I threw in an old 9.0 AMD64 disk and dropped into a console and redirected a file into the sound device, works on the speakers, the headphones work too(if I change the default device, which is what the hint file is for).:e

"I've never heard such sweet music, in all my life, haehhhehheh!"

It has to be the same problem, that's in the above bug report. I eagerly await the fix. I just wish someone would of told me this straight up, would of saved me alot of wasted time and frustration. For now I just borrowed the 9.0 module, it works.


----------

